# bathroom shower head



## chillycookoff (Jul 14, 2011)

A small threaded pipe that screws into a shower head on one end and screws into the primary pipe on the other end eroded off; that is, about half the threads are still in the shower head pipe. If I stand on a ladder, I can look into the shower head pipe and fit a pair of pliers into it. I've sprayed the broken off thread part with wd40 and have tried to unthread the part still threaded in there by trying to get the broken off threads to start turning in hopes of unscrewing it out of there. Not working.

Is there another way? Is there a tool? I am trying to advoid having to cut out the tile surrounding the pipe where the shower head screws on.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Chilli,

You need a tool called an Easy-Out. If you have a tool rental place near you they should have one. Just make sure it's an easy out for pipe instead of broke off screws or bolts. I know Home Depot sells them in their plumbing departments or maybe your HD has a tool rental section. Basically how it works is: when you insert the end into the pipe and turn it to the left, the the end expands, tightens against the inner walls of the broken off end and grips the wall tighter as you turn the tool with a wrench to unloosen the broken off end.

Hope that helps,


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The EZ Out sounds like an internal pipe wrench. Another way is to wedge a #10 straight file into it and turn with pliers. If all else fails, a small chisel with a diamond shaped point will work.


----------



## chillycookoff (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions; I'll give them a try...I'm not happy with water restricted shower heads if they end up putting extra pressure on joints and causing these kinds of problems...:4-thatsba:4-thatsbaChilly


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Shower arms aren't very sturdy. I've thought about the next time one breaks to replace it with a standard cast iron pipe.


----------

